
Blazor(WebAssembly) + Webpack = Re-Invent the Web - thangchung
https://github.com/vietnam-devs/coolstore-microservices/tree/master/src/WebUI
======
brudgers
Can you explain more?

Because I do not understand what the project does and where I might use it.

